# My discus been fighting or finrot? picture Inc



## tovtm (9 Jun 2011)

hopefully you can tell by the picture. I have a pair of adult discus one male one female, this is the males tail but the female is fine and the rest of the males fins are fine so has the female had a go at him or is this something more?

tom,


----------



## mdhardy01 (9 Jun 2011)

Just looks like damage rather than rot
My discus get this occasionally if they get a bit of a fright and dash around the tank they can knock themselves 
I wouldn't worry about it it will soon heal
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tovtm (9 Jun 2011)

thanks Matt does yours grow back pretty quick?

tom,


----------



## mdhardy01 (10 Jun 2011)

About a week or so I think
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

